# paph identification



## fbrem (May 14, 2008)

got this from a little nursery in Missouri and wondered if anyone knows the cross>


----------



## Kyle (May 14, 2008)

could be pinnochio x bellatulum.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 14, 2008)

Looks like bellatulum X moquettianum, not sur would need more info, like what do the leaves look like , how big is the plant?


----------



## fbrem (May 15, 2008)

leaves are mottled (not extremely pronounced though), stiff and long (48cm leaf span or 24cm per leaf) the plant is multifloral usually producing 3 flowers per spike that are generally 9-10cm wide and 9-10cm tall. Have looked through many pick of parvi hybrids and the closest thing I can find in appearance is niveum x pinocchio or chamberlainianum x concolor. Want to show it this weekend but not sure what it is or if a solid enough ID can be made, guess you need to be pretty sure to show it, eh? I can send any other pics and/or info needed. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 15, 2008)

What about the underside of the leaves, any color? or the base of the plant?


----------



## Candace (May 15, 2008)

> Want to show it this weekend but not sure what it is or if a solid enough ID can be made, guess you need to be pretty sure to show it, eh?



You can show it as a noname plant. You can still show and get ribbons for plants with no id. It's only the AOS and the like that require the parentage for awarding purposes. No one will be able to give you a 100% for sure I.D. we can all make guesses or suggestions, but odds are this one is not a primary hybrid and the more complex a hybrid is, the harder to narrow down the parentage.

Edit: And it should never be bred with since the history is unknown.


----------



## fbrem (May 15, 2008)

undersides of leaves kind of greyish green, base of plant and leaves are purple


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 15, 2008)

You are in Missouri, perhaps the little nursery is Windy Hill? or they might have gotten their plants from Windy Hill. Email Marilyn Ledoux and attach the pictures. She may match it to a cross that she has been selling recently. Marilyn is in Labadie, about 30 miles NW of St. Louis.
[email protected] 

I would guess Ruby Charles (glaucophyllum x greyi), a nice batch of them are blooming size from a remake of that cross. Seedlings of that cross were available from a wholesaler a couple years ago and they would be old enough for 2nd or 3rd bloomings now.


----------



## fbrem (May 15, 2008)

Didn't get it at Windy Hill although I did get one of her Mexipediums and it's doing well, however the plant certainly could have come from her, great suggestion, I'll email her. The nursery did not really carry many plants so I guess it was more of a garden supply store. Anyway thanks for the info, I'll repost if I learn anything new.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 15, 2008)

It could be any of the brachy x cochlio crosses, Here is a link of primaries.

http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphprimaries/index.html

Hope it helps.


Ramon


----------

